

Poxa: A Pusher clone with a real-time Console - edgurgel
https://github.com/edgurgel/poxa

======
sjtgraham
There a few (including this) OSS Pusher clones available if you prefer other
languages:

Ruby - Slanger*
([https://github.com/stevegraham/slanger](https://github.com/stevegraham/slanger))

Java/Play - PushPlay
([https://github.com/danbeaulieu/PushPlay](https://github.com/danbeaulieu/PushPlay))

*Disclosure: I am one of the authors of Slanger.

------
jkarneges
Great to see this. Being able to run your own Pusher-compatible server sounds
quite useful for dev environments or internal usage. Is Poxa endorsed by
Pusher at all?

FWIW, our company, Fanout ([https://fanout.io](https://fanout.io)), is similar
to Pusher except we decided to open source our own code to be good citizens.
No need for the community to reverse engineer anything. ;)

~~~
edgurgel
Yeah they "endorse" if you consider they published a link to Poxa here:
[http://blog.pusher.com/pusher-community-libraries-
highlights...](http://blog.pusher.com/pusher-community-libraries-highlights/)

Thanks for pointing out Fanout. Looks like a nice product/project.

~~~
hackerboos
Props to them for blogging about their open-source competitors.

